# She hates me :(



## Ashexplotion (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got a new hedgie like 4 days ago,her name is Pepper shes 2 months old,i gave her space for 2 days before i tried to hold her for the first time but when i try to grab her( with a shirt i was wearing so she could get my scent) she curls up into a little ball,(i think thats pretty normal for a new hedge hog),but now every time i even look at her she gets angry and starts making noises she doesnt even let me change her food and water ball without getting defensive.idk what to do or how to try to grab her now,i havent even been able to look at her right idk what to do


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I know it's hard but you just gotta keep on doing everything.
Dexter was that way too and I thought he hated me haha
Keep holding pepper every night (in a t-shirt or hedgie bag or piece of fleece so she feels safe) in a dimly lit room with no noise (i watched movies on my laptop with headphones) and avoid sudden movements
Then when she's a little more comfortable you can start adding elements like sound and moving around.
It just takes time! It's okay that she's scared. She'll learn that you're not so scary 
I also found that if Dexter was upset, talking to him helped but idk if that works with every hedgie :?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

99.9% of ALL hedgehogs act exactly as yours is, so don't give up! It takes many MONTHS just to get your hedgie comfortable around you, and some may never be fully comfortable at all. Take some time to read through the forums and the stories of others who have gone through the exact same thing. 2 years later, my boy will still hiss and pop when I first take him out. The only real turning point and show of his acknowledgement of me is when we go to the vets. He'll run back over to me and try to hide in my arms. 

My boy usually sleeps in a fleece blanket, so when I take him out, I just scoop out the entire bundle. Makes it much easier to take him out. But whatever you do, just don't give up! And they don't "hate" she's just acting her nature.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, first you should know that very, very few hedgehogs come into a new home and adjust right away. Most hedgies take a lot of time, a lot of effort, and a whole lot patience to tame. Some of them never get used to people and just don't like being handled, and as hedgehog owners we just need to accept that. But as long as you are feeding, watering and cleaning her/her cage, you're doing a great job.

She is an animal that is timid and defensive by nature and you must always keep this in mind, it is not your fault if she huffs at you. She's just being a hedgehog.  Don't get discouraged!

To gain her trust, you must keep her as comfortable as possible, but also interact with her a lot so she gets used to you and begins to associate your presence with good things.

When you handle her, try to do so at night, or at least have the lights dimmed. Make sure there is nothing noisy going on, and speak to her in a quiet gentle voice. (It is tempting to say "Shhhhh" to soothe an animal, but a hedgehog might mistake this for hissing and get scared, so avoid that!)

If you have a shirt you are willing to give away, wear it and put it in her cage so that your scent is with her all day as she sleeps so she can begin to associate it as a scent of safety and security. Does she like treats like mealworms? If so, you could try reaching your hand in her house and giving her some, and feed her some when you hold her. Again, so that she might realize that you are there and that you are not only not a threat--but also a source of tasty goodies! "Bribing" hedgehogs with treats has worked with many people.

Here are some links that I read before adopting my hedgehog that helped me get started when I took him home:
:arrow: http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... e=Handling
:arrow: http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... py+Hedgies
:arrow: http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... e=Quilling

And another great source of info and help are these forums!! Everyone here is very nice and knowledgeable and supportive.  Just keep trying with your hedgebaby


----------



## Ashexplotion (Jul 23, 2011)

I wont give up,i just hope to get her to like me soon.im gonna keep trying until she does


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Ashexplotion said:


> I wont give up,i just hope to get her to like me soon.im gonna keep trying until she does


Something that Dexter seemed to like was (once he was at least a litttle bit comfortable) to lay on my chest. He still likes it. He falls asleep so fast! I think its because he can hear me breathing and can hear my heart beat and it's comforting  
You could try that too


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

We have had our Priscilla (Prickzilla) for almost 9 months and she has always barely tolerated us. In the last few weeks, she is really warming up to the point of nudging us to be pet (on her terms) and sleeping on her side and even on her back while in our lap. 

That said, it happens once and then she huffs and pops for the next few days and the cycle starts again. She loves us but she is NOT going to admit it.

Patience, time and appreciate your pig for the personality she has. We have actually grown to love how much attitude she gives us. She wouldn't be HER if she was any different.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

abrowndog said:


> We have actually grown to love how much attitude she gives us. She wouldn't be HER if she was any different.


It's so funny to read this - I was just talking about this with my fiance the other day about our hedgehog Mildred. We haven't had her for very long (2 months) and she is young (just under 4 months), but we have come to the conclusion that she is a grouchy, opinionated, pricklepants.

And that's why we love her so much.  It's almost endearing to have an animal that gives me attitude, lol. It keeps things interesting, and I always have something to laugh at. (Don't tell her I said this or she won't look at me for days!)

With that being said, there are times that I wish she would cuddle with me more, or stop putting her darn visor down every time I hold a mealworm up to her - but the payoff of actually earning an animal's trust is so worth it.

Ashexplotion - I'm very happy to hear that you aren't going to give up on your bundle of quills. And when her reactions to you get you down, just remember - hedgehogs haven't been pets for all that long. It is their natural instinct to ball up and make noise when they aren't sure what's near them. For all they know, it could be a huge grizzly bear trying to eat them! (I really doubt grizzly bears are natural predators of hedgehogs, but you get what I'm sayin :lol: ) It isn't that she hates you, it's just that she hasn't had enough time to figure out that you're here to help her and make her life happy, not to eat her. It really does take patience, and baby steps, and lots of treats. Being quiet and moving slowly will help a LOT in the first few weeks/months. DexterTheHog made a great suggestion - Having your hedgie lay on your chest can definitely help in the bonding process. I've read that because they can hear your resting heart beat and your breathing, it can help them realize you aren't something trying to maul them.

Don't be afraid to ask for help and advice. We have all been through the bonding stages with our hedgehogs, and it's hard - that's why we want to help.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> And that's why we love her so much.  It's almost endearing to have an animal that gives me attitude, lol. It keeps things interesting, and I always have something to laugh at. (Don't tell her I said this or she won't look at me for days!)


LMAO  I think the same...I've only had Hazel for 10 days. Just 2 days ago she let me stroke her little ears/belly and such for the first time. Yesterday I had the NERVE to get a wash and haircut (salon shampoo different smell) so I am now a demon :lol: But today I dared give her a bath too just to show her lol. First few days she hissed and huffed and pretty much spit fire at me if I walked past her cage! She improves and then I do something to get her Po'd...hopefully she will get more tolerant but if she doesn't I'll love her hissy-fitting little self anyway


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hazel is still pissed about the bath...I just gave her a bit of chicken before heading to bed and the little **** stomped out of her house, grabbed the chicken, booked it back in her house and kicked her fleece strips with her back legs to block the door. THEN just for good measure she pushed additional fleece into any holes I might be able to see thru with her nose ...too funny!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Hazel is still pissed about the bath...I just gave her a bit of chicken before heading to bed and the little S*** stomped out of her house, grabbed the chicken, booked it back in her house and kicked her fleece strips with her back legs to block the door. THEN just for good measure she pushed additional fleece into any holes I might be able to see thru with her nose ...too funny!


hahahaha what a little ball of fire!! :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to confirm what abrowndog & hanhan27 have said cause i feel the same way. I've had henry for 2 & half years and convinced he hates not only me but everyone & everything, but i wouldn't change him for the world. You learn to love the attitude and some of the funny things it brings. I have however managed a couple of things that have outsmarted the little grump into bonding with me.

a. His snuggle sack is the best thing in the world. He won't settle down without it, but once in it i can lay with him next to me, on my chest & lap and my new favourite, with my hand under him like im holding him. None of these he would allow if not in his snuggle sack.

b. If he balls up when i wake him i find stroking his sides seems to help. I think its because he realises im not going to give up and the sooner he puts his quills down the sooner he's in his snuggle sack. :roll: 

After all this time i don't think he's going to change, but he has got better from when i first had him. Also, there are always the odd moments they show they can or do love you. The look i got when i flicked trapped kibble from his mouth, trying to sneak out his snuggle sack when he's hungry, the odd days he doesn't get grumpy when i hold him.

Hang in there, they are worth it, even the grumpy ones


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

One thing to remember--

They've never seen the videos on youtube with friendly, playful hedgehogs.  They are just being themselves and we have to accept them for that.

If I had wanted something to cuddle with, I would have gotten a cat!
 

Hang in there! 

Donna


----------

